# Tomcat



## SuperMex (Jan 1, 2007)

My wife loves her Tomcat & she shoots it very often, I have been trying to get her to get something a little bigger like a 380 or a Lady Smith. She uses
all kinds of ammo with no problems. The only thing is that she is tearing her thumbs apart loading her mags. She has to wrap them in Band-Aids. Do they make a speed loader for Tomcats ???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never seen one before. U can try to google "magazine loader" and wade thru the pages and see what ya come up with.

Be aware that if U go to something of a larger caliber.... Many 380s are of blowback design, and will have as much or more recoil than a 9mm. Colt used to make 380s that were locked breech, and didn't use the blowback design. The recoil was not bad at all. If U can find a used one, then maybe look info that. Otherwise, get a 9mm later...

I have a little Kelect 32 - but luckily, the mags don't tear up your thumbs. The mags on my HK USP compact will rip ya up if U aren't careful, though...


----------



## SuperMex (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank You Shipwreck,What do you think of the Glock 26 for the Mrs, She likes the way fits her hand, but I rented a Glock 40 at the range, and it kept jamming on me, the dealer said, it was because of my wrist, he called it the weak wrist syndrome, thats why I got the Sig 239 40, have had no problems..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its called limp wristing. I had a Glock 26 for 8 years - never had a problem w/ it. I just prefer the P99c now


----------

